# Who has a attachment book



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Hello All:

I was wondering if anyone had a Simplicity attachment book.

I have that old iron MFG# 990755 or a 3410 gear model.

I have a plow for it with a hitch that JT41484 gave me but the problem is the hitch doesn't fit the tractor right.

The lift arm hits the front frame rail.

I was hoping that someone could tell me what the hitch number is that should go with it.

encil sm 
:captain: Bob


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

bob for some of the older simplicity stuff.. id probably refer you to kents site... 
theres lots of info on the older stuff there...


kent T's site


----------

